# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  Asus DSL-N16U

## blandar

Είπα  και γω με την σειρά μου να ανοίξω αυτό το θέμα με σκοπό να μάθω καλύτερα το router μου μιας και δεν ξέρω πολλά από δίκτυα. 
Θα ήθελα να μάθω να το σεταρω όσο καλύτερα γίνετε. 
Και φυσικά είμαι ανοιχτός σε προτάσεις για διάφορες δόκιμες. 
Ευτυχώς δικαιώθηκα για την επιλογή μου. 
Σταθερό χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις και χωρίς να ρυθμίσω κάτι, βλέπω ότι μου ανεβοκατεβάζει το snr.
Και νομίζω η ταχύτητα μου έχει πιάσει το maximum που θα μπορούσε

Το καινούριο μου router


εδώ το παλιό για να συγκρίνετε

----------


## babis3g

ωραια σε σχεση με το προηγουμενο μοντεμ παει καλα, αν και το ενα εχει 3 ωρες μονο λειτουργια και το αλλο 8
Μηπως με το προηγουμε εχεις αποσυνδεσεις και ξαωασυνδεθηκε πριν 8 ωρες γιατι φαινεται περιεργο να εχει για 8 ωρες τοσες χιλιαδες errors

προφανως / υποθετω επειδη το δσλμ ειχε μαθει αρκετο καιρο με το προηγουμενο μοντεμ, τωρα με το καινουριο πιστευω το σνρ θα σταθεροποιηθει σε καποια φαση, οταν το "μαθει"

οσο για προτασεις σε διαφορες δοκιμες το μονο που μπορεις αργοτερα να δοκιμασεις (αστο 3-4 μερες επανω χωριw να το πειραξεις να συνηθησει το δσλαμ την καινουρια αλλαγη) ειναι στο administration>dsl settings
Eκει μπορεις να ανοιξεις το SRA (εμνα μου εδσε λιγο πινκ πιο κατω στο n55u, να δοκιμασεια αν ειναι καλυτερα το σνρ με το bit swap & νε το stability adjustment μπορεις να χαμηλωσεις το σνρ (με μειον -) για να κερδισεις ακομα ταχυτητα
εχε ομως υποψην μπορει να χασει σταθεροτητα γραμμης και να εχεις αποσυνδεσεις
Αλλα γνωμη μου πριν αρχισεις να πειραζεις τις ρυθμισεις και μπερδεψεις το δσλαμ μαθημενο με το προηγουμε νο μοντεμ περιμενε λιγες μερες

----------


## blandar

κι όμως σε 8 ώρες είχε τόσα error  απλώς ήταν λάθος η συνδεσμολογια.  τώρα έχει οριστικοποιηθεί η συνδεσμολογια. 1 mbps  κέρδισα με αλλαγή καλωδίου κ τα υπόλοιπα από το router.  
δεν θα το πειράξω το snr  για καμιά βδομάδα.  μετά θα δούμε

----------


## babis3g

σωστος  :One thumb up:  απλος λεω τις δυνατοτητες του για να ξερεις μελλοντικα
και εγω εχω το ac68u  :Smile:  & to n55u

----------


## blandar

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Άρχισαν τα προβλήματα. 
Έχει κάνα 2 μέρες που μου κάνει αποσυνδέσεις. 
Σκέφτηκα ότι δεν το έμαθε ακόμα το dslam οπότε δεν έδωσα σημασία. 
Αλλά σήμερα  αποσυνδεμένο όλη μέρα (υπόψιν οι ρυθμίσεις είναι ίδιες από την πρώτη μέρα.)
Σκέφτηκα μήπως είναι της forthnet το πρόβλημα έτσι έβαλα το thomson πάλι. 
Συνδέθηκε με την μια. Βέβαια η ταχύτητα πολύ πεσμένη και το snr στο 10.4
Ξανασυνδεω το Asus πάλι τα ίδια. Κάνω reset και πάλι τα ίδια. 
Ανεβάζω το snr σταδιακά μέχρι το 14 μπας και το σώσω αλλά τίποτα. Τώρα περιμένω τα φώτα σας.

----------


## babis3g

το εχεις αναβαθμηση στο τελευταιο λογισμικο?
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN1...Desk_Download/

----------


## blandar

Τελικά ούτε το  thomson συνδεόταν αν και όλα τα λαμπάκια έδειχναν πράσινα.
Πήρα τηλ στην forthnet. Έκανα reset το Thomshon  και δουλεύει μια χαρά.
Βέβαια μου έδωσε την γραμμή μου για βλάβη γιατί είδε ότι έχω πολλές αποσυνδέσεις.
Πάντως το Asus αρνείται να δουλέψει και πάλι.

- - - Updated - - -




> το εχεις αναβαθμηση στο τελευταιο λογισμικο?
> http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN1...Desk_Download/


Ναι ειναι στο τελευταιο απο την πρωτη μερα

----------


## freebil

Έγινε σίγουρα το reset? Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και μέσω telnet να κάνεις reset. 



```
telnet 192.168.1.1
erase nvram
```

και μετά απο λίγο κλείστο, άστο λίγο και ξανανοιξέ το. Αυτή η εντολή κάνει το ίδιο με το reset.

----------


## blandar

δώσε καμιά πληροφορία παραπάνω για το telnet.  δεν έχω ιδέα πως γίνεται.  πού το γράφω αυτό πού είπες

----------


## freebil

> δώσε καμιά πληροφορία παραπάνω για το telnet.  δεν έχω ιδέα πως γίνεται.  πού το γράφω αυτό πού είπες


Στην αρχή, ενεργοποίησέ το από το adminstrator στις ρυθμίσεις του modem. Μετά αν έχεις windows κάνε αυτά που λέει εδω http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...et-client.aspx και στη συνέχεια άνοιξε το command prompt και γράψε αυτά που έγραψα πριν.

----------


## babis3g

αφου κανεις το reset, οταν περασεις παλι τις παραμετρους ... στο administration > dsl settings δοκιμασε με ολες τις ρυθμισεις στο disable, βαλε μονο το annex & modulation

----------


## blandar

αν και εκανα τα βηματα οπως γραφει παρολαυτα δεν μου λειτουργει το τελνετ. παντως εκανα σιγουρα reset το ρουτερ. πατησα το κουμπι για 15δευτερα
δοκιμασα και εκανα και επαναφορα ρυθμησεων απο μεσα απο το μενου. εχει γινει reset σιγουρα γιατι καθε φορα μου ζηταει να το σεταρω οπως οταν εκανα οταν το προτοανοιξα.
το thomson παντως δουλευει. αυτο ειναι που με τρελενει

----------


## blandar

babis3g  ούτε έτσι λειτουργεί.  το λαμπάκι του dsl  αναμένο αλλά του ίντερνετ όχι

----------


## babis3g

> babis3g  ούτε έτσι λειτουργεί.  το λαμπάκι του dsl  αναμένο αλλά του ίντερνετ όχι


απο οτι ειδα στο προφιλ σου ο παροχος σου δινει σνρ 6, αν εχεις και βλαβη οπως ειπες τοτε το σνρ θα εχει πεσει και προφανως να μην θλει να συνχρονισει το ασος ... δοκιμασε το stability adjusstment στο 5 (οχι μειον -) συνχρονιζει τωρα? αν οχι στο 5 βαλε 10 αλλα οχι αρνητικα νουμερα

AN παλι δεν συνχρονιζει τοτε ασε το stability στο 10 και βαλε το μοντεμ απ' ευθειας στην πρωτη μπριζα (αυτη που μπαινει πρωτη το καλωδιο οτε απο εξω) χωρις φιλτρο και τηλεφωνο για δοκιμη

----------


## blandar

babis3g αυτες ειναι οι μετρησεις αυτην την ωρα στο modem του παροχου 
κανω τις ρυθμισεις που ειπες και επανερχομαι

- - - Updated - - -

Στην αρχη το snr επεζε κατω απο 2 αλλα δεν συνχρονιζε. μετα απο 17 λεπτα περιπου εκανε επανεκινηση μονο του και τα αποτελεσματα ειναι αυτα στην φωτο

αλλα και παλι οση ωρα περιμενα δεν συνχρονισε. το stability adjusstment το ειχα στο 5. εμενα 10 δεν περνει. περνει τιμες απο 5 μεχρι -10

[QUOTE=
AN παλι δεν συνχρονιζει τοτε ασε το stability στο 10 και βαλε το μοντεμ απ' ευθειας στην πρωτη μπριζα (αυτη που μπαινει πρωτη το καλωδιο οτε απο εξω) χωρις φιλτρο και τηλεφωνο για δοκιμη[/QUOTE]

αυτο δεν γινετε δυστηχως γιατι η καλωδιοση μου ειναι η εξης http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...E%B5-SFTP-CAT6

----------


## babis3g

το ασος συνχρονιζει ψηλα, δεν εχει errors οπως του παροχου (αν και σε αυτο ειδα loss of frames & loss of signal πολλα σε αυτο το μικρο διαστημα που ειναι συνδεμενα)
Αλλα στο ασος βλεπω Power Down 0 (σαν να ειναι σεταρισμενο full ακομα (αν και με 5 οχι με -5 stability επρεπε να ειναι πιο σταθερο)
για δοκιμασε με -5 να δουμε τι κανει?

Τι να πω μπορει κατι γινεται με την συνδεση που εχεις, γιατι και το ζτε βλεπω εχει errors αν δεν γινεται να συνδεθει απ ΄ευθειας στην μπριζα χωρις φιλτρα ειναι δυσκολη η διαγνωση

αν δεν γινει κατι εχω 2 επιλογες να σου πω

----------


## blandar

τσιφος και παλι  δεν λεει να συνδεθει
,δεν εχω zte.  thomson einai.

επισης ολη η καλωδιωση ειναι καινουργια.

----------


## babis3g

to power level  (POWER DOWN) ειναι 0 για αυτο δεν συνδεεται καλα και μετραει decibel milli volts ... σιγουρα κατι παιζεται με την γραμμη κατα την γνωμη μου γιατι και στο τομσον σε 3 λεπτα εχει περιπου 2.000 & 300.00 αναλογα loss of frames /signal

Προφανως το ασος να ειναι λιγο πιο ευαισθητο σε τετοια θεματα αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι απο firmware bug
Αν δεν μπει κατευθειαν χωρις φιλτρο (εστω για δοκιμη) δεν νομιζω το ασος να σε διευκολυνει, οποτε αν μεινει ετσι η συνδεση θα ελεγα να ψαξεις συμβατα μοντεμ με hol που μπορει να κρατανε τα volt γραμμης πιο σταθερα (πχ το τομσον εστω και με πολλα ερορς και loss of frame κραταει

Θα ελεγα στο αλλο θεμα που εχεις με την συνδεσμολογια γραμμης σου να τους δειξεις το λινκ εδω να πουνε την γνωμη τους στην συνδεση που εχεις 
Εναλλακτικα μπορεις να περασεις καποιο παλαιοτερο λογισμικο στο ασος μηπως και κραταει/ανταποκρινεται στα volt γραμμης πιο καλυτερα
Η αν νομιζεις η συνδεση σπιτιου ειναι οκ δηλωνεις βλαβη στον παροχο μηπως την φτιαξουν και το ασος παιξει καλυτερα

----------


## blandar

babis3g εχω forthnet kai thomson oxi Hol kai zte  :Smile: 
εχω δωσει την γραμμη μου για βλαβη οποτε περιμενω μερικες μερες να δω τι θα γινει. θα δωκιμασω και παλιο firm μηπως ειναι καλητερα. αν μπορεσω αυριο ισως δοκιμασω και χωρις φιλτρο για να σου πω αποτελεσματα. θα ασχοληθω απο αυριο ξανα. σας ευχαριστω παντως για τον χρονο σας

----------


## babis3g

μην ξεχασεις να βαλεις δοκιμη το stability adjustment παλι sto 5 (οχι -5) αν χρειαστει και οταν αλλαξεις λογισμικο

- - - Updated - - -

να ρωτησω στο dsl n16 ποιες/ποσες απο αυτες τις ρυθμισεις φαινονται?
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/847449-Asus-dsl-ac68u?p=5540922#post5540922

----------


## blandar

Επανερχομαι με ευχαριστα νεα. εκανα ακομη μια φορα reset εβαλα τα στοιχεια μου και ειδου τα αποτελεσματα (συνδεθηκε μια χαρα. με την πρωτη)


Η πλακα ειναι ειναι την ωρα που το εκανα αυτο με πηραν απο την τεχνικη υποστηρηξη της forthnet. και αφου εκανε τους απαρετητους ελεγχους μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στην γραμμη.
προς το παρων το αφηνω ως εχει και βλεπουμε

----------


## babis3g

αφου σε πηραν τηλεφωνο, μαλλον θα κοιταξαν την γραμμη σου και θα εκαναν επανακινηση το προφιλ σου

Αυτο το power down στο 0 ... μπας και ειναι bug  :headscratch:  ?

----------


## blandar

το power down νομίζω ότι και στο  Thomson είναι 0. αλήθεια πόσο πρέπει να είναι και τί ακριβώς δείχνει

----------


## freebil

> ~ Output power
> 
> The amount of power transmitted from the exchange and your modem. Output power will likely increase depending on the length of your line (loop loss). 
> In this context dBm represents the power ratio of decibels relative to milliwatts, and each 3dB increase is an approx doubling of the power output.
> With adsl2+ most lines will be running to their maximum capability, and a figure of around 18-19 dBm is the norm.


Από http://www.kitz.co.uk/adsl/linestats_explanation.htm

----------


## blandar

δυστυχώς δεν τα κατέχω τόσο πολύ τα αγγλικά.

----------


## freebil

Με λίγα λόγια είναι το ποσό της ενέργειας που πηγαίνει απο το αστικό κέντρο στο modem σου και πάλι πίσω και εκφράζεται σε dB. Επίσης, λέει ότι για τις συνδέσεις adsl2+, αυτό το ποσό είναι κοντά στο 18-19db. Εμένα είναι 18.7db στο δικό μου modem.

----------


## blandar

αποτι βλέπω και τα screenshot που ποσταρα από το  Thomson βλέπω ότι και εκεί 0 δείχνει

----------


## freebil

Μπορείς να πας στο μενού του modem, στο adminstraton->feedback και να τους ρωτησεις τι γίνεται. Βάλε να σταλθούν και τα logs εκεί που είναι να κλικάρεις τις επιλογές και λογικά θα σου απαντήσουνε.
Αλλά αφού το γράφει και στα 2 modem, καλύτερα να επικοινωνήσεις με τον οτε..

----------


## blandar

μάλλον θα στείλω στήν Asus καλητερα

----------


## babis3g

ρωτα τον παροχο καλυτερα ... και στα 2 μοντεμ να δειχνει 0 μαλλον κατι παιζεται, δειχνει να μην εχει η γραμμη δυναμη... και εγω ειμαι 18 ...  18-19 εκει παιζονται οι τιμες
το n16 νομιζω δεν εχει feedback πρεπει να στειλεις μαιλ στην ασος

εδω ενα παλιο screen απο το νετγκιαρ που δειχνει 19 και απο το ασος (18)που εχω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...4&d=1397049953
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...1&d=1416157694

----------


## blandar

> το n16 νομιζω δεν εχει feedback πρεπει να στειλεις μαιλ στην ασος


Εχει feedback.
Τωρα που ειδα ολα τα παλια screenshot(τα περισσοτερα απο το thomson), βλεπω οτι το power down παντα ειναι 0

Aλλα αντε και περνω τηλεφωνο για το power down. πως να το δωσω σαν προβλημα? προς το παρον η γραμμη μου παει καλα. αν και τωρα που γραφω βλεπω το snr  να εχει πεσει στο 1,5.
οτι screenshot θελετε μπορω να το ανεβασω

----------


## freebil

Αν έχει πέσει στο 1.5 τότε δεν πάει καλα..

----------


## blandar

γιατι μου βγαζει το παρακατω μυνημα ενω εχω ηδη το τελευταιο  firm περασμενο?

----------


## babis3g

ελα βαλανε και στο n16 feedback ... βλεπω το φτιαχνουν και αλλο σιγα σιγα ...

αυτα ειναι μελλοντικα fix & updates / αναβαθμησεις, μην ανυσηχεις
το δευτερο σε μελλοντικη αναβαθμηση θα βαλουν ενα τετοιο μετρητη να φαινεται η μνημη

----------


## blandar

> ελα βαλανε και στο n16 feedback ... βλεπω το φτιαχνουν και αλλο σιγα σιγα ...
> 
> αυτα ειναι μελλοντικα fix & updates / αναβαθμησεις, μην ανυσηχεις
> το δευτερο σε μελλοντικη αναβαθμηση θα βαλουν ενα τετοιο μετρητη να φαινεται η μνημη


και γω εψαχνα να τα βρω.χαχαχα 
περιμενω οποτε το νεο firm. 
τωρα με το power να δω τι θα κανω. θα φανει στο μελλον

----------


## babis3g

παρε τηλεφνο το παροχο με το power να δουμε τι θα πουνε, μπορει να εχουν προφιλ να στο φτιαξουν λιγο

----------


## blandar

περιμενω να γινη καμια αποσυνδεση ωστε να εχω λογο να τους παρω


2014-11-24 10:24:41 kernel:  Far_End is  INFINEON    αυτο τι σημαινει?

----------


## babis3g

το τσιπακι του παροχου στο dslam ... το γραφει και το τομσον (technicolor) στα στατιστικα που εβαλες πιο πανω και το αναφερει σαν INFN

Μην περιμενεις την αποσυνδεση, παρε τους τωρα γιατι μπορυνε να δουνε την γραμμη και τωρα οπως ειναι ... οποτε θα σου πουνε αν πραγματι ειναι 0, το βλεπουν αλλα μπορει να μην το προσεξαν πριν

----------


## blandar

πηρα πριν λιγο. μου ειπαν οτι καλο ειναι να μην το πειραζουμε. γενικα εκανε ενα τσεκαρισμα την γραμμη και ειδε οτι το η συσκευη του σταθερου προκαλει βραχυκυκλωμα

----------


## freebil

Ποιο να μην πειράζουμε? Για το βραχυκύκλωμα μπορεί να μην έχεις σωστή συνδεσμολογία στο σπίτι.

----------


## blandar

γενικα μου ειπε να πειραζουμε την γραμμη αν ειναι σταθερη. η συνδεσμολογια ειναι καλη. με το υπαρχων σταθερο τηλ εχει βραχυκυκλωμα. συνδεσα αλλη συσκευη που ειχα και μου ειπε οτι ηταν μια χαρα.

----------


## freebil

Εαν είναι τότε βάλε την άλλη συσκευή πάλι πάνω, να δεις αν αλλάξει το power down. Κάνε και ενα reboot αφού τη βάλεις.

----------


## blandar

> Εαν είναι τότε βάλε την άλλη συσκευή πάλι πάνω, να δεις αν αλλάξει το power down. Κάνε και ενα reboot αφού τη βάλεις.


ακομα δεν μπορω  να το βαλω σαν μονιμη συσκευη. το pοwer down  δεν νομιζω να αλλαξει. εψαξα και βρηκα εδω μεσα στο site  screenshot  απο αλλους χρηστες και ειδα οτι πολλοι εχουν 0. μηπως ειναι θεμα forthnet?

----------


## freebil

Όχι σαν μόνιμη. Δοκιμαστικά είπα να δούμε το power και την ξαναλλάζεις.

----------


## blandar

θα το δοκιμασω αυριο

----------


## babis3g

για το power down συνηθως ειναι 3 λογοι

η το μοντεμ δεν μπορει να το διαβασει οποτε δειχνει μονο 0
η υπαρχει θεμα στην γραμμη

η οπως ειπες μπορει να ειναι απο του παροχου dslam / line card ...

Βλεποντας εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...87#post1708487
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...47#post1708747
τα infineon που παιζει η forthnet δειχνουν 0 σε αρκετα μοντεμ ... προφανος αν ειχες infineon μοντεμ να διαβαζε το power down επειδη ειναι πιο συμβατο με το κεντρο της forthnet ...
αλλα και στο link που εδωσα επανω ... ο γερμανος στο εξωτερικο δειχνει οτι και αυτος σε infineon dslam δεν το διαβαζει ουτε και εκει

Αρα μαλλον ειναι θεμα line card/dslam/ ασυμβατοτητα μοντεμ (οχι που ειναι ασχημο το ασος)

Oσο για το αν εχεις αποσυνδεσεις απλα βαλε το stability adjustment (administration>dsl settings) στο 1, 2, 3 κλπ μεχρι να μεινει σταθερη η συνδεση ... μην βαλεις -1, -2 κλπ γιατι θα ανεβαζει ταχυτητα και θα γινει πιο αστατη η γραμμη
 :Smile:   :Lock:

----------


## blandar

εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι θεμα παροχου. αφου δεν μου βρηκαν προβλημα στην γραμμη, (εκτος απο την τηλεφωνικη συσκευη) δεν ανησυχω.
συμφωνα με το asus  με 1 ημερα και 15 ωρες ενεργο, δεν υπαρχει ουτε μια αποσυνδεση. το snr  εχει σταθεροποιηθει στο 6.
βεβαια θα περιμενω πολυ ακομα ωστε να πω οτι σταθεροποιηθηκε η γραμμη μου.

----------


## blandar

Προβληματων συνεχεια......
Αφού βρήκα λίγο χρόνο χθες είπα να ασχοληθω και πάλι. 
Πήρα τηλέφωνο την Forthnet και μετά από 20 λεπτά αναμονή με εξυπηρέτησε ένα παλικάρι. Του είπα το ιστορικό και του ζήτησα να με βοηθηση ώστε να δοκιμάσω διάφορες συσκευές για να δω αν δουλεύουν σωστά με την γραμμή μου. 
Συσκευή Νο1 = πρόβλημα (Το γνώριζα από πριν)
Συσκευή Νο2 = οκ
Συσκευή Νο3(ασύρματη)=οκ
μετά δοκίμασα με ένα πριζακι τέτοιο ώστε να συνδέσω την 2 & 3 μαζί. Πάλι όλα οκ συμφωνά με τον εκπρόσωπο της forthnet. 
Μιας και δεν έφτανε όμως το καλώδιο για την συσκευή 2  άφησα πάνω στη γραμμή μόνο την 3 μέχρι να προμηθευτώ καλώδιο.
Και εκεί ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα. Αποσυνδέσεις κάθε μισή με μια ώρα. 
Υποτηθετε ότι η συσκευή Νο1 βραχυκύκλωνε την γραμμή γιαυτό είχα παλαιότερα αποσυνδέσεις (1-2) την ήμερα. Τώρα που έχω πάνω στην γραμμή “καθαρή” συσκευή, τα προβλήματα είναι περισσότερα. Βεβαία το βράδυ θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο αν βρω χρόνο. Απλός αναρωτιεμε αν φταίει κάτι άλλο. Επίσης το βράδυ θα κάνω πάλι ένα reset το ρουτερ, αν και δεν πείραξα κάτι μετά το τελευταίο reset

----------


## freebil

Βάζεις φίλτρα στις συσκευές σου? Το φίλτρο τώρα βάλτο πριν το διακλαδωτή και μετά πάνω στο διακλαδωτή βάλε τις συσκευες τηλεφώνου.

----------


## blandar

> Βάζεις φίλτρα στις συσκευές σου? Το φίλτρο τώρα βάλτο πριν το διακλαδωτή και μετά πάνω στο διακλαδωτή βάλε τις συσκευες τηλεφώνου.


η συνδεσμολογια που εχω ειναι η εξης http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...25#post5543625 με καινουργια καλωδια. ειναι η καλητερη δυνατη συνδεσμολογια που μπορω να εχω.

----------


## freebil

Φίλε, διάβασα όλο το θέμα άλλα δεν κατάλαβα πως τα έχεις συνδέσει ακριβώς. Μπορείς να τα γράψεις αναλυτικότερα?

----------


## blandar

> Φίλε, διάβασα όλο το θέμα άλλα δεν κατάλαβα πως τα έχεις συνδέσει ακριβώς. Μπορείς να τα γράψεις αναλυτικότερα?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...60#post5520260
φιλε μου δεσ αυτην την φωτο. αν και ειναι με τα παλια καλωδια παρολαυτα ειναι ιδια ακριβως. το καλωδιο του οτε φινετε πριζα. μετα στο spliter απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου παει στο πατρικο μου, γινετε πριζα και συνδεετε το τηλεφωνο(χωρις αλλο φιλτρο). απο την μερια του dsl  πηγαινει σπιτι μου, γινετε πριζα και συνδεετε στο ρουτερ

----------


## blandar

Και ενω συνεχιζονται τα προβληματα με τις αποσυνδεσεις(μονο με το ρουτερ της asus), προεκυψε και νεο προβλημα.
το ασυρματο, μου κανει νουμερα. πεφτει αποτομα η ταχυτητα και κοβετε. και ξανα το ιδιο ολη την ωρα. σε σημειο που δεν μπορω να μπω στο μενου του ρουτερ.
μου φορτωνει την μιση σελιδα. και απο το λαπτοπ και απο το κινητο το ιδιο προβλημα.
 μολις βαζω το thomshon  ολα δουλευουν μια χαρα. χτεσ που μου το εκανε πρωτη φορα του εκανα reset αλλα τπτ. 
σημερα παλι reset και παλι τα ιδια. 
μαλλον επεσα σε προβληματικο ρουτερ. γιαυτο δεν μπορει να σταθεροποιηθει η γραμμη. 
να το δωσω πισω? τι να κανω?

----------


## babis3g

Για τα προβληματα δοκιμασε αυτο
περασε το πρωτο λογισμικο 1.0.6.7 (κανε και ενα reset μετα)
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN1...Desk_Download/
Μετα ξαναπερνα το τελευταιο λογισμικο και μολις περαστει, περνα το αλλη μια φορα (κανε αλλο ενα reset μετα στο δευτερο περασμα)
Ο λογος που το λεω ειναι μηπως εγινε conflict στα wifi drivers

Για τις αποσυνδεσεις εγραψα και πιο πανω
Βαλε το stability adjustment στο 2,3,4 κλπ μεχρι να βρει σταθερη γραμμη (administration>dsl settings)
Μπορει το dsl driver (απο default) στο Asus να ειναι πολυ ψηλα σεταρισμενο για την γραμμη σου

----------


## blandar

για να καταλαβω καλα. περναω το 1.0.6.7 μετα κανω reset
μετα περναω την 1.0.7.6 ξανα reset και μετα παλι την 1.0.7.6 και ξανα reset.

----------


## babis3g

> για να καταλαβω καλα. περναω το 1.0.6.7 μετα κανω reset
> μετα περναω την 1.0.7.6 ξανα reset και μετα παλι την 1.0.7.6 και ξανα reset.


ναι αλλα στο τελευταιο περασμα κανε μια φορα μονο reset,
η αν θελεις περνα 2 φορες το καθε λογισμικο (παλαιο/τελευταιο με μια φορα reset στο καθε λογισμικο)

----------


## blandar

αν και βλέπω ότι έστρωσε το  Wi-Fi  παρολαυτα θα προχωρήσω στις διαδικασίες με το firm

----------


## babis3g

αν εφταιξε αστο, αν τυχει παλι κανε το στο μελλον, απλος ειχε αναφερθει περιπτωση αλλαζοντας λογισμικο ξεμπλοκαραν τα driver γενικα

----------


## blandar

έστρωσε οπότε δεν το πειράζω

----------


## bezoss

Ενδιαφέρομαι να το αγοράσω αυτό το ρουτεράκι αλλά από τη μία φοβάμαι γιατί είναι asus και λεω τώρα οκ δεν είναι μια εταιρία που έχει και καμιά ιστορία στα δικτυακά...θα μου πείς και η netgear που έχει, τα ρούτερ της είναι σάπια. 

Είναι ipv6? Δεν βρίσκω πουθενά να αναφέρεται.... το wifi του είναι σταθερό?

----------


## blandar

έχει ipv6 και πολύ δυνατό ασύρματο.  όσο για το πόσο καλά είναι τα  Asus ας το απαντήσουν τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά που έχουν περισσότερη εμπειρία με τέτοια router.

----------


## blandar

επανέρχομαι με το πρόβλημα τού ασύρματου.  μου έκανε πάλι οπότε ακολούθησα τις συμβουλές του  babis3. πέρασα το 1.0.6.7 2 φορές, μετά reset.  μετά πέρασα το 1.0.7.6 2φορες μετά reset αλλά βλέπω ότι το πρόβλημα παραμένει.  χωρίς να παρεμβαλετε καμιά άλλη συσκευή παρά μόνο το  laptop, και σε απόσταση 2.5 μέτρα από το  ρούτερ. το σήμα από 97% μου το ρίχνει στο  85% . αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορεί να  συνδεθεί.  μόνο ενσύρματα συνδέεται.  ύστερα από ώρα στρώνει από μόνο του και συνδέεται.  λέω να το στείλω πίσω αλλά φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα βρουν κάτι και θα μου το επιστρέψουν. σκεφτόμουν να επικοινωνισω με την Asus  αλλά τα  αγγλικά μου δεν επαρκούν για τους περιγράψω το πρόβλημα

----------


## babis3g

θα σου στειλω πμ στα Αγγλικα (copy & paste) και στειλε feedback η απο εδω
https://vip.asus.com/VIP2/Services/Q...Form/TechQuery

εν το μεταξυ πηγαινε στο Lan> dhcp server και κατω χαμηλα > Manually Assigned IP around the DHCP list  και βαλε στατικη απο το μοντεμ στο λαπτοπ
Αν εχεις στατικη μεσα στο λαπτοπ βαλε το στο αυτοματο

Επισης κοιτα αν υπαρχουν καινουρια driver για την wifi καρτα σου και κοιτα στην NIC wifi καρτα μηπως πεiραξες το roaming παλια
Κανε στην καρτα και ενα reset (στα windows disable the adaptor & κανε ξανα enable)

----------


## blandar

babis3 χιλια ευχαριστω. θα στειλω το μηνυμα σου αμεσα. εβαλα και στατικη στο ρουτερ. δεν νομιζω να φταιει η καρτα wifi. στο laptop εχω win7 & linux mint και σε κανενα απο τα 2 λειτουργικα δεν συνδεετε αλλα ουτε και στο κινητο μου (samung galaxy s4 mini).

- - - Updated - - -

Σημερα μου εριξε το σημα στο 80% και δεν λεει με τιποτα να συνδεθει. 
μονο με ethernet μπορω να δουλεψω. ουτε το κινητο συνδεεται.
εγω να το στειλω πισω στο eshop αυριο και να τους πω να το κρατησουν καμια 10αρια μερες γιατι με 1-2 μερες λειτουργειας δεν το κανει. 
αν και περιμενω απαντηση απο την asus αλλα δεν βλεπω να ερχερτε. οπως και στην πρωτη μου αναφορα με τις αποσυνδεσεις, ακομη απαντηση δεν πηρα

----------


## babis3g

Τι αν σου πω, απο οτι καταλαβα εχουν καλο hardware και κακογραμμενο λογισμικο
Τα σκετα router τους που εχουν καλο ονομα πραγματι εχουν το καλο που περναμε αλλο τριτο λογισμικο, σε αυτα υπαρχουν πολλα ... merlin, openwrt, dd-wrt, meraki κλπ
Στα μοντεμ τους ομως δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει αλλο λογισμικο εκτος του κατακευαστη και πιστευω ειναι κακογραμμενα
Δοκιμασες το προηγουμενο λογισμικο αν φταει το τωρινο

----------


## blandar

θα δοκιμασω και την 1.0.7.3 και θα σου πω. Αλλα δεν νομιζω να φταιει το firm. ενα μηνα μου δουλευε μια χαρα. γιατι να στραβωση τωρα?

- - - Updated - - -

εδω και κανενα 5ωρο φοραω την 1.0.7.3. ναι μεν το σημα ανεβοκατεβενει, που για μενα δεν ειναι νορμαλ, αλλα το καλο ειναι οτι δεν αποσυνδεεται και μπορω να ειμαι στο ιντερνετ

----------


## babis3g

δοκιμασε το preamble auto /short, kleise to WMM (δοκιμες) & sto wireless general δοκιμασε το bandwidth στο 20 και αλλο καναλι αν δεις καμια διαφορα, αλλιως αστα οπως ειναι γιατι καμια με τα ασος αν πολυπειραζεται τα κοβω ευαισθητα

----------


## blandar

το preamble auto /short δεν το βρηκα και δεν καταλαβα και τι ειναι.  Το WMM αν εννοεις το Enable WMM APSD & το Enable WMM DLS που βρισκονται στο 	
Wireless/Professional ηταν ηδη κλειστα. το bandwidth το εβαλα στο 20, ηταν στο 20/40. και στην καρτελα Wireless - WPS εβαλα το  WPS off. Προς το παρων δειχνει να δουλευει οκ.

----------


## blandar

Και η απάντηση της Asus 
Dear customer,

Regarding the described problem, if possible attempt to change the transmittion channel for 2.4ghz to 11 or 13 and the channel for 5ghz to 36 or 40 and inform us if the problem persists.

- - - Updated - - -

Μιας και πηρα την απαντηση απο την Asus εκανα τα εξης.
Περασα 2 φορες το τελευταιο firm  και μετα reset. 
Κ φυσικα μολις εβαλα το καινουριο firm αρχισαν τα γνωστα προβληματα με το ασυρματο.
Αλλαξα το καναλι στο 13 και ως δια μαγειας το προβλημα λυθηκε. 
Το σημα σταθερο στο 98% και μπαινει γρηγορα στο interface του router σαν να το εχω συνδεμενο με καλωδιο. 
Προς το παρον το προβλημα λυθηκε. ελπιζω και οριστηκα.

----------


## babis3g

Μαλιστα, ενδιαφερον, να το εχω υποψην και εγω

----------


## blandar

δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα επανήλθε.  περιμένω την απάντηση της Asus.  πιστεύω ότι έπεσα σε ελλατωματικο προϊόν.

----------


## blandar

Υστερα απο μηνυμα μου στην Asus (εγραψα στα ελληνικα αλλα μου απαντησαν στα Αγγλικα, οποτε υπαρχει Ελληνικη υποστηρηξη) μου απαντησαν με το εξης μηνυμα που παραθετω

Dear customer,
Regarding the described problem, we invite you to restore the firmware of your modem. We invite you to hold down the “reset button” and turn on the power by continuing to press the reset button for 3-4 seconds. (Modem in rescue mode)
To restore the firmware, we invite you to download the utility "firmware restoration" and install it in your PC to restore the firmware.
Link "firmware restoration"
Link firmware:
If the problem persists you should contact your dealer to test and replace the router.
Thank you for contacting ASUS Technical Service.
Best Regards
ASUS HELP DESK

Τα link τα αφαιρεσα.
δυστηχως δεν καταφερα να κανω restore μιας και το εργαλειο εψαχνε ασυρματο να βρει και δεν εβρισκε.
με καλωδιο που δοκιμασα, παλι εψαχνε ασυρματο.
Τεσπα το πακεταρα και σε λιγες ωρες θα επιστραφει στο eshop  ως ελλατωματικο. ελπιζω να καταφερουν να δουν οτι εχει προβλημα και να μην μου το στειλουν παλι πισω το ιδιο.

----------


## blandar

Υστερα απο 1.5 μηνα παραμονης του router  sto eshop, το ξαναπαρελαβα στα χερια μου. μετα απο 2 βδομαδες ελεγχου (οπως μου ανεφεραν) δεν εδειξε καποια εσφαλμενη συμπεριφορα το ασυρματο. Τεσπα τωρα το ξανατεσταρω εγω να δω πως θα παει.
Ομως κατι αλλο μου φανηκε περιεργο. το τελευταιο firm που φορουσε οταν το εστειλα ηταν το 1.0.7.6 το οποιο φοραει και τωρα. στην σελιδα της asus εχει βγει το 1.0.7.8 δοκιμασα να το περασω αλλα δεν το δεχετε. οπως και οταν το βαζω να σκαναρει το ρουτερ και καινουργιο firm παλι δεν βρισκει κατι νεο. τι λετε να παιζει?

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμασε με αλλο browser να το αναβαθμησεις, αν δεν γινει κατι κανε του ρεσετ και δοκιμασε ξανα

----------


## blandar

Σευχαριστω  Babis3g . δουλεψε

----------


## blandar

Δυστηχως το προβλημα με το wifi  ξαναεμφανιστηκε. Τσακαλια οι τεχνικοι του eshop! 2 μηνες το ειχανε το royter και δεν βρικανε προβλημα. εγω μια βδομαδα που το εχω μου κανει τα ιδια. Αντε πειτε μου εσεις πως θα βγαλω ακρη!

----------


## babis3g

απο θεμα hardware δεν θα βγαλεις ακρη απο την στιγμη που εκανες ρεσετ , δοκιμασες αλλο λογισμικο
Μπορει να παιξεις με το b,g,n η δοκιμασε το long/short guard η το 20/40 bandwidth

Ισως παλι καποιος στην περιοχη να σου κανει επιρεασμο
Δοκιμαζεις με το inssider πια καναλια ειναι κενα και οταν το προβλημα επανερχεται αν πεφτουν πολλοι επανω στο ιδιο καναλι

----------


## blandar

babis δώσε μια βοήθεια για το τι εστι inssider όπως και το εννοείς με το να αλλάξω λογισμικό. λόγω ότι μένω σε χωριό δεν υπάρχουν κοντά αλλά ασύρματα ούτε τραβάει κανείς από μένα.  
προχθές που μου έκανε προβλήματα το  Wi-Fi αργότερα παρουσίασε πρόβλημα όλο το ρούτερ μιας και δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί με τίποτα στο ίντερνετ.  έτσι και γω το έκλεισα για 2 μέρες και δούλευα με το παλιό.  απο χτες που το ξαναεβαλα δεν παρουσίασε πρόβλημα.  αλλά λογικά όπου ναναι θα παρουσιάσει  .
μίλησα με την Asus  μήπως μπορούν να μου αντικαταστισουν η ίδιοι χωρίς να εμπλακεί το κατάστημα που το πήρα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται. 
εκτός από την υπομονή μου άρχισα να χάνω την εμπιστοσύνη μου για το eshop αλλά και για την Asus.

----------


## babis3g

to inssider ειναι αυτο
http://www.inssider.com/inssider4/
βρισκει τα κοντινα wifi .... αλλα αν δεν εχεις αλλα κοντα σου τοτε μην ανυσυχεις, νομιζα οτι μπορει να πεφτουν αλλοι επανω

Οταν λεω οτι αλλαξες λογισμικο, εννοω το firmware πχ εβαλες και το παλιο, και το καινουριο κλπ και δεν εγινε τιποτα , τα ιδια προβληματα

Ναι μαλλον επεσες σε προβληματικο γιατι δεν βλεπω αλλον με αυτο το μοντελο να κανει παραπονο
Τωρα για την ασος καταλαβαινω οτι χανεις επμιστοσυνη αλλα για το μαζζι τι να πω? αμα το βλεπουν και δουλευει δεν νομιζω να στο βγαλουν προβληματικο

Κανε μια προσπαθεια αφου κανει που κανει προβλημα
βαλε ενα λογισμικο πισω παλαιο, κανε του reset
μετα περνα το τελευταιο καινουριο 3-4 φορες και στο τελος κανε του reset

ο λογος να βαλεις ενα παλιο ειναι να του αλλαξει τυχον driver
και περνοντας το τελευταιο 3-4 φορες μηπως σρτωσει

προσπαθεια απελπισιας βεβαια

----------


## blandar

babis ειληκρηνα έχω πλέον βαρεθεί να κάνω reset και να περνάω firm.  πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου έχω περάσει τόσα firm  σε τόσο μικρό διάστημα.  
φυσικά και θα ακολουθήσω τις οδηγίες σου και θα ξαναπεράσω firm. 
όσον αφορά το eshop να σου πω ότι ένα μήνα το ρούτερ το είχανε εκεί χωρίς καν να το κοιταξουν(λογο φόρτου εργασίας και καλά) μετά το τεσταραν απότι μου είπαν επί μία εβδομάδα και με δική μου απαίτηση το κράτησαν άλλη μια εβδομάδα αλλά αμφιβάλω αν το τεσταραν. διότι με το που το πήρα στα χέρια μου σε  5-4 μέρες πάλι τα ίδια έκανε

----------


## blandar

Μετα το τελευταιο Firm μπορω να πω οτι εστρωσαν τα οποια προβλξματα ειχα. το λεω με επιφυλαξη φυσικα. και με πολλες προσθηκες στο νεο firm, αν και ακομα ειναι σε beta

----------


## babis3g

μην γρουσουζεψω ... ελπιζω να μην αρχισει τα ιδια μετα απο 1-3 βρομαδες σαν πριν

----------


## blandar

Μπαμπη φτυστο να μην το ματιασεις. ματιαζετε ευκολα το δικο μου.χαχαχαχα
Αποτι ειδα εχει και dual wan πλεον. σε λιγο θα το κανουν σαν το dls ac68u (πολυ θα το ηθελα χαχαχαχα)

----------


## babis3g

:Arrow:  :Bless:   :Shifty: 

με το dual wan το κανεις και σκετο ραουτερ, πχ βαζεις του παροχου επανω

----------


## blandar

> 


Αυτο επρεπε να κανω απο την πρωτη μερα .χαχαχαχα

Στην Καρτελα Wireless>Professional> εχει την επιλογη Enable Radio. και ειναι ενεργοποιημενο. ποια ειναι η χρησημοτιτα του?

----------


## babis3g

αν το κλεισεις disable, κλεινει το wifi

ααα τι εννοιεις εβαλεν dual wan se wifi η sto wan? ποιο εβαλαν δεν καταλαβα
dual wan ειναι δια αλλο μοντεμ

----------


## blandar

επιλεγεις το πρωτευων wan και το δευτερευων wan 
μεταξυ dsl, ethernet wan kai usb

----------


## babis3g

ωραια  :Smile:  ευχαριστω

----------


## blandar

:Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:

----------


## blandar

Ευτηχως με το νεο firm εχει στρωσει το router μου.
Τωρα θελω τα φωτα σας σχετικα με μια ρυθμιση που θελω να κανω. 
Στο router μου ειναι κουμπωμενα στις lan θυρες ο υπολογιστης μου και NanoStation Loco2 σε μια αλλη θυρα ωστε να δινω ασυρματα. 
Η ρυθμιση που θελω να κανω αφορα το NanoStation Loco2. 
Θελω να ρυθμησω το Bandwidth ωστε το maximum που θα μπορει να τραβαει το NanoStation να ειναι 2mbps. 
Υπαρχει τετοια ρυθμιση?

----------


## babis3g

ωραια .. .το καινουριο λογισμικο που εστρωσε... το περασες 2-3 φορες οπως ειπα η οχι?

Τωρα για bandwidth δεν εχω εμπειρια ... αλλα δες αυτο αν βοηθησει
http://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/113967

----------


## blandar

2 φορες babis και μετα reset

----------


## lazarefa

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά.
Το θέμα μου αφορά το μόντεμ DSL-N14U αλλά για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα το βάζω εδώ μια και είναι παρεμφερές ως μηχάνημα με το Ν16U. 
Λοιπόν,  πριν 2 μήνες αγόρασα ένα android media player, το Beelink R89, http://www.bee-link.com/en/goods.php?id=58
. To μηχανάκι σε αυτό το διάστημα γενικά δούλεψε απροβλημάτιστα (κυρίως Kodi για θέαση ταινιών) και μπορώ να δηλώσω ευχαριστημένος από την επιλογή μου. Όλο αυτό το διάστημα συνδεόταν στο ίντερνετ ασύρματα μέσω wifi από ένα modem-router ZTE που μου είχε δώσει πέρσι το καλοκαίρι η ΗΟL, χωρίς προβλήματα. Το μηχανάκι και το ρούτερ είναι σε διπλανά δωμάτια στο σπίτι σε μια απόσταση γύρω στα 5 μέτρα και με μεσοτοιχία. Σήμερα αποφάσισα να αλλάξω modem-router και εγκατέστησα στην ίδια θέση με πριν το ASUS. Ενώ ένα smartphone LG που έχω είδε κατευθείαν το ASUS και μάλιστα με σήμα καμπάνα, όταν επιχείρησα να συνδέσω το Beelink έκπληκτος διαπίστωσα ότι δεν το βλέπει καθόλου. Υπόψη ότι το παλιό modem είχε εσωτερική κεραία και μάλιστα σε άλλα δωμάτια του σπιτιού από αυτό που έχω στήσει το media player δεν είχε πολύ καλό σήμα. Το νέο μόντεμ της ASUS φαίνεται να έχει σαφώς καλύτερη κάλυψη wifi σε όλο το σπίτι.
Δυστυχώς ότι κι αν έκανα για να το κάνω να δει το μόντεμ της ASUS δεν τα κατάφερα. Έχετε καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να παίζει; Λογικά δεν υπάρχει θέμα ανεπάρκειας ισχύος του σήματος του wifi...Tι μπορεί να είναι όμως; Υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση στο μόντεμ που πρέπει να αλλάξω;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## babis3g

Για κατεβασε απο εδω το τελευταιο λογισμικο και 1.0.8.6 και μολις το περασεις κανεις οποσδηποτε reset απο το κουμπακι πατωντας το για 8-10 δευτερα (ολες οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη χειροκινητα) και δες αν το βλεπει
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN1...Desk_Download/

----------


## lazarefa

Δοκίμασα την αναβάθμιση του firmware πριν λίγο. Φόραγε την 1.0.7.6 και πέρασα την 1.0.8.6 . Έκανα κανονικά και ρισέτ, έβαλα χειροκίνητα από την αρχή τις ρυθμίσεις, το κινητό είδε πάλι αμέσως το wifi, to μηχανάκι τίποτε. Βλέπει όλα τα wifi της γειτονιάς εκτός από το ASUS...Tι κάνουμε;

----------


## babis3g

μηπως φταιει κατι απο το tv box ? ειδες εκει τις ρυθμισεις του ?
Δεν εχω ιδεα απο tv box πως σεταρετε στειλε μυνημα στο support
https://vip.asus.com/VIP2/Services/Q...Form/TechQuery

αλλα για να μην βλεπει το ασος μηπως ειναι απο tv box
το αλλο που μπορω να σκεφτω ειναι να αλλαξεις καναλι σε χαμηλο η ψηλο γιατι απο οτι βλεπω το Ν14 εχει την ευρωπαικη μπαντα μονο - 13 Europe (ETSI)
Αλλαζε τα καναλια αν το βρει (wireless>General)
η κατι στο authentication (wpa2/wpa) κλπ

----------


## lazarefa

Πως αλλάζω κανάλι όπως λες (χαμηλό ή ψηλό);

----------


## babis3g

advanced settings>wireless>control channel
Αλλαζε ενα ενα τη φορα αλλα περιμενε 1-2 λεπτα στο καθε αλλαγμα μεχρι να το εντοπισει to tv box
http://cdn.nextgendigitalhome.com/wp...-29_184616.png
Επισης δοκιμασε AES / WPA2 personal

----------


## lazarefa

babis3g, σε υπερευχαριστώ. Τελικά άλλαξα απλά τη ρύθμιση Authentication Method από WPA Personal σε WPA Auto Personal και την WPA Encryption από AES σε ΤΚΙP+AES και το είδε με τη μία χωρίς να παίξω με τα κανάλια. Βέβαια μου έβγαλε στην οθόνη ρυθμίσεων του μόντεμ αυτή την ειδοποίηση με κίτρινο χρώμα: Under Auto mode with WEP or TKIP encryption, DSL-N14U supports the maximum transmission rate of 54Mbps.
Αυτό σημαίνει απλά ότι με τις τρέχουσες ρυθμίσεις wifi χάνω τις υψηλές ταχύτητες ασύρματης σύνδεσης;

- - - Updated - - -

Παρεπιπτόντως, το ASUS σε σχέση με το ΖΤΕ δείχνει να πετάει. Εκεί που με το ΖΤΕ κλείδωνα στα 7800 περίπου με το ASUS:
System Log - DSL Log
This page shows the detailed system's activities.
DSL Driver Version 	FwVer:3.20.44.0_A_TC3087 HwVer:T14.F7_11.2
DSL Link Status 	
up
DSL Uptime 	0 days 1 hours 20 minutes 49 seconds
DSL Modulation 	
ITU G.992.5(ADSL2PLUS)
ANNEX Mode 	
ANNEX_A
SNR Down 	
11.3 dB
SNR Up 	
13.5 dB
Line Attenuation Down 	
*19.6* dB
Line Attenuation Up 	
10.1 dB
Path Mode 	
Interleaved
Data Rate Down 	
*13153* kbps
Data Rate Up 	
817 kbps
MAX Rate Down 	
14844 kbps
MAX Rate Up 	
892 kbps
POWER Down 	
19.3 dbm
POWER Up 	
12.4 dbm
CRC Down 	
156
CRC Up 	
0

ενώ και το attenuation από 20,2 του ΖΤΕ της HOL πήγε στο 19,6 με το ΑSUS.

----------


## babis3g

ναι χανεις τις υψηλες ταχυτητες, αλλα αργοτερα οταν το μαθεις παιξε με το authentication αν βοηθησει

Ναι ειναι πολυ καλα μηχανηματα με καλες ρυθμισεις απο θεμα γραμμης και καλο wifi

Εδω το εχει αλλος ενας φιλος
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...E%BC%CE%B5-HOL

----------


## lazarefa

Ερώτηση: Η βελτίωση στις ταχύτητες που κλειδώνω με το μόντεμ της ASUS προέκυψε και από την χειροκίνητη ρύθμιση του Stability Adjustment στα 10dB, την ίδια στιγμή που το SNR από τη HOL είναι ρυθμισμένο στο στάνταρ νούμερο των 11dB. Yπάρχει περίπτωση να ζητήσω από τη HOL να μου κατεβάσει το SNR στα 9 ή και στα 6 dB και να κρατήσω τη ρύθμιση του Stability Adjustment στα 10dB, οπότε να ανέβει αρκετά ακόμα η ταχύτητα κλειδώματος; Ρωτώ απλά γιατί με εξασθένιση στα 19,6dB λογικά μπορώ να φτάσω μέχρι και στα 17Mbps download.

----------


## babis3g

Ναι ζητα το δεν χανεις κατι, παντως εγω με οτε κατω απο 9 που ρωτησα δεν βαζει (τουλαχιστον στην περιοχη μου)

----------


## blandar

Γεια σας παιδια. Επανερχομαι με 2 θεματα. Θεμα 1ο το προβλημα του wifi.
Απο τυχη ανακαλυψα τι δημιουργουσε το προβλημα στο Wifi (Χωρις να ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος αλλα κατα 98% ειναι αυτο) και ο λογος για τον ασυρματο εκτυπωτη μου. 
Οποτε ειναι ανοιχτος το σημα του wifi ανεβοκατεβενει.
Θεμα 2 και εδω χρειαζομαι την βοηθεια σας. 
Μεχρι χτες ειμουν σε fastpath με ταχυτητα γυρω στα 9500 και Stability Adjustment κλειστο. αρχισα λοιπον να πειραζω το Stability Adjustment ωστε να ανεβασω λιγο ταχυτητα αλλα ειδα οτι η γραμμη εγινε ασταθης και γυρισε σε Interleaved
Οι ρυθμισεις και τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου ειναι τα παρακατω, θελω να μου πειτε τι περιπου να βαλω ωστε να εχω σταθερη γραμμη και οσο το δυνατων καλητερη ταχυτητα

----------


## babis3g

1-
κατα πασα πιθανοτητα αυτο ειναι
Αν ειναι κοντα απομακρυνε τα ... η αν πεφτουν στο ιδιο καναλι δοκιμασε αλλο

εδω υπαρχει ενα καλο προγραμμα να δεις τι γινεται απο αλλα γειτονικα σηματα
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_network_view.html

επισης εδω υπαρχει ενα πολυ καλο θεμα απο τι μπορει να δημιουργησει επιρεασους γενικα στα ασυρματα δικτυα
http://www.pcworld.com/article/22797..._fix_them.html

2-
Δυσκολη απαντηση
απο την στιγμη που επιρεαζεται το σνρ και γενικα η ταχυτητα αρχιζουν τα προβληματα (αλλα και σε πιο σταθερες γραμμες πχ κοντα στο ΑΚ αρχιζουν και παραπανω λαθη στην γραμμη αν καποιος το προσεξει στα στατιστικα του οποιου μοντεμ)
Αυτο ισχυει για ολα τα μοντεμ και οχι μονο στα Ασος

Η μονη λυση και η πιο σιγουρη ειναι να αρχισεις με το stability στο 1
Αν δεις οτι δεν πεφτει η γραμμη την επομενη δοκιμαζεις στο 2
επομενη στο 3
Οπου δεις οτι αρχιζουν τα προβληματα το γυρνας 1 πισω

Τωρα στι ρυθμισεις του ασος
Κλεισε το SRA & Bit Swap και δες αν ειναι καλυτερα με το stability sto 2 οπως το εχεις, αν δεν εχει θεμα η γραμμη παρε το στο 3 την επομενη μερα κλπ

Τωρα για το οτι σε γυρισε σε interleave, μπορει ο παροχος εχει στο κεντρο συστημα για να εντοπιζει αλλαγες στο προφιλ και να δρα η γραμμη αναλογα

Υπαρχει τετοιο συστημα στο dslam και στην Αγγλια που ημουν (αλλα και σε αλλες χωρες)

Μπορει ομως να σε γυρισε (ιντερλιβ) και ο παροχος αν εχει θεμα η περιοχη

Επισης ...
α) απο την πριζα στο μοντεμ, το καλωδιο ποσα μετρα ειναι?
β) Εχεις δοκιμασει και με αλλο φιλτρο?

----------


## babis3g

αναβαθμηση λογισμικου 1.1.0.9 βετα

DSL-N16_1.1.0.9.rar
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...4CD540EB000D3Y

- [ DSL-N14U/ DSL-N16U] DSL driver updated - v3.20.56.21.
- System Log > DSL Log, now would display VDSL2 Band Status.
- System Log > DSL Log, now includes additional DSLAM info.
- Administration > DSL Setting > G.INP (G.998.4) now disabled by default.
- [QIS] If UI language Czech/ Deutsch detected, auto switch to Annex B/J mode then system starts auto detection sequence.
- [QIS] Auto Annex mode switching now extended to two rounds.
- Fixed Guest Network related issues.
- [USB][3G/4G] Add USB tethering page.
- [Feedback][Diagnostic] Further enhance DSL Line Diagnostic debug log capture feature.
- [VPN] Fixed error setting DNS from VPN client.
- Fixed Spectrum disappears if sync up with VDSL2 G.vector or G.INP.
- Fixed OpenVPN Server related issue.
- Fixed various UI related issues.

----------


## babis3g

Nεο ΒΕΤΑ DSL-N16U_9.1.2.3_0-geec3211

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...D59104B5D9329Y

----------

